# Details on Visa & Income



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We will be seeking professional advice when we return to Caldas Da Rainha early next year but wondered if anyone can give us some pointers beforehand. We will be moving to Portugal permanently so will need a residency visa and are unsure as to what we need to provide evidence of to successfully apply e.g. 1. We are not UK state pension age so is it compulsory that we have private health insurance? 2. Proof of funds to support ourselves if correct does anyone know what the fund limits are? I do have a private pension but may decide not to cash in immediately. We have been advised to apply for our Visa prior to our move and buying a property just in case we are not successful this does seem sensible - we assume this is good advice!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

When Fred and i moved here all we did was arrive. We took out residency at the Camara, opened a bank account and registered at the local doctors and that was it. We didn't reach retirement age till after we arrived here and we didn't have to show any proof of funds or earnings.

Krystyna


----------



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Krystyna, May be we're looking too hard for problems and red tape that don't exist.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Alan,

Assuming you have UK or other EU passports, you have a right to live in Portugal and you should be given the initial 5 year residencia without question and without having to prove proof of income etc. 

The NHS thing seems to vary a bit from area to area but my wife and I are both in our late 50s so not entitled to (UK) state pension but are both in receipt of private pensions and we both got registered (without question) and have had (more or less) free treatment with the PT NHS in the last 2 years or so.

The website from our local GPs Surgery says this: 

Natural citizens of countries that have established agreements and conventions with Portugal covering protection in sickness and maternity can access health care provided by the National Health Service.


Andorra
Brazil
Cape Verde
Morocco
United Kingdom

Portal da Saúde - Ao abrigo de convenções internacionais


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well if your UK/EU citizens then the basic bit of advice you've been given is toally incorrect.
As EU Citizens you don't reguire Visa but must Register your Residence with the local Camara who act as agents for SEF by your 4 month of being in Portugal.

Never made much of these days if mentioned at all but one of declarations you make is that you are Financially independent.

UK has abolished S1 for "early retirees" only now for UK State Pensioners or someone moving to Portugal to work.

As TM says registering with the State Health Service will vary from area to area, procedure that should be followed is
Register Residence
Register with Social Security (which doesn't mean you pay Social Security)
Then armed with these 2 papers you register at your local Centro de Saude


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Is there a requirement for income from the U.S? Can anyone help me on this I have been doing my best at research on different place for myself and my mom, we have not decided yet where but would like to know as much as possible on anything you may think to help..
Thank You Mitch


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You'll need to search the SEF site it used to state an acceptable daily amount depending on where you stay but it's just been updated and I've not yet found where they've hidden it presuming your referring to a Residence Permit?Visa as opposed to a Schengen Visa which basically requires a return flight


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Mitch 1717 you need to contact the Portugal Embassy in San Francisco California, they would be the ones to process your type 1 residence Visa that you must have before moving to Portugal as a U.S. Citizen and not euro citizen. They can give you list of requirements to receive ViSA. Best of luck with your travels. Melissa


----------

